# HEB Brisket



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

is on sale this week...06.26.12. Knock yourselves out. I always buy several, different stops, as there is a 2 limit, with 10.00$ purchase. That's OK as I only shop there. Yum Yum.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't see the new listing yet.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Price?


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Price $1.49 HEB limit 2.
Krogers $1.47 limit 1.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

The heb in bay colony has them $1.47 limit ONE with a $20 purchase. What a rip off!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Stspower said:


> The heb in bay colony has them $1.47 limit ONE with a $20 purchase. What a rip off!


Ripoff?


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

JJGold said:


> Ripoff?


Sorry it is one and Krigerss in Tomball does not have them on sale yet.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

bigl said:


> Sorry it is one and Krigerss in Tomball does not have them on sale yet.


Randles was $1.49 with $25 purchase with card.
Sorry


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how is it a ripoff?

you have to buy groceries anyway...buy $20 of beer


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

$1.47/lb Brisket - limit 1 - check
$1.47/lb Boneless Chicken Breasts - limit 2 - check
$1.47/lb Pork Spareribs - limit 2 - check
$1.97/lb Ground Chuck - limit 2 - check
$11.88/18 Pack Beer - limit 2 - check

What a ripoff, I feel violated.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

maybe you need to pick up some tampons as well


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Joe V's has brisket $1.47 lb with a $15 dollar purchase; limit 2.

http://joevsmartshop.inserts2online...43455&adPath=HEBJoeVs06272012JoeVsSmartShopAd


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

You can go to Walmart and price match. No limit there.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Picked one up yesterday from HEB, and got it smoking on the WSM right now.:brew2:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> how is it a ripoff?
> 
> you have to buy groceries anyway...buy $20 of beer


Thats your best advice this year.....:cheers:


----------

